# Name change?



## KempoShaun (Jul 4, 2006)

Is it possible to have an admin change a member's screenname?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes.  Send me a PM and indicate what you'd like it changed to.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jul 7, 2006)

I did so, thank you!


----------

